
Credit Cards and Cigarettes - curtismch
http://curtismchale.ca/2012/11/02/credit-cards-and-cigarettes/
======
lmm
With the supporting link broken I see no reason to believe the assertion that
you'll pay more using a credit card.

I've been using credit cards for three years, never paid more than I would
have without them, and on one occasion having a large credit limit got me out
of a rather tight spot (fraud on my main current account). Not to mention the
building a credit rating thing that the writer refers to.

